# Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

Hallo, hoffe inständig nicht einen Fehler gemacht zu haben mit dem Erstellen eines neuen Themas. Aber ich habe wirklich lange gesucht, ob es ähnliches schon gibt. 

Also meine 3 bachlaufschalen sind alt....häßlich und zum Teil ist die Beschichtung schon gar nicht mehr da. Wie könnte ich das verbessern? Hat jemand so etwas vielleicht schon mal gemacht? Ich stehe jeden Tag davor und ärgere mich. 
Lieben Gruß  Christiane


----------



## newman71 (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Guten Morgen,
ich denke mal, dass sich der Aufwand, an solchen Dingern rumzumachen
nicht wirklich lohnt. Hau sie raus, kauf Dir 2m Teichfolie und gestalte
Deinen Bach "natürlich" !

Uwe


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

zeig uns doch erstmal ein Foto von den Schalen. Und hast Du eine Ahnung, aus welchem Material sie sind. Denn nur dann kann man überlegen, wie sie neu zu beschichten sind.


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe blumenelse, das ist eine gute Idee, habe die Fotos gleich geschossen und hoffe, das klappt nun, da hat jemand Nettes vor Dir auch schon geantwortet, leider nichts Gutes, alles weghauen und neu machen. Da rutscht mir doch die ganze Erde nach, das ist alles sowieso so ein Kampf. Manchmal denke,  meine 5 Fische raus und alles der Natur überlassen. Lieben Gruß und schon einmal 1000 Dank fürs Mitdenken!!!!


----------



## Eugen (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

was willst du denn da neu beschichten. 
Die Schalen, die mir prinzipiell überhaupt nicht gefallen, sind bei dir soo schön gealtert und eingewachsen, dass sie schon wieder schön sind. 

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen,wenn sie nicht gerade undicht sind.

  auch ich bin nimmer ganz taufrisch,soll ich mir deswegen die Haare färben und das Gesicht straffen lassen


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Lieber newmann, danke Dir, aber genau das wollte ich eigentlich nicht so gern. Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Oh Eugen, wie knuffig, ich sitze gerade am Notebook und habe für newmann die Anwort vor dem Bildereinstellen geschrieben. Ich bin auch bei Gott nicht taufrisch und straffe mich auch nicht....aber ich lege hier und da doch mal Hand an zum Verschönern. Weiß nicht, einerseits mag ich das Eingewachsene auch..aber die kahlen Stellen sehen schon doof aus. Bin selber Schuld, hatte mit Silikon versucht, kleine Steine dranzukleben, habe alles nur verschlimmert. Lieben Gruß und danke Dir, ich habe echt so geschmunzelt, lieb von Dir      Gruß  Christiane


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Ja!!!!! Immer!!!!!


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

ich find die eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm - ich würd eher versuchen, in diverse Lücken und Ritzen Pflänzchen zu setzen, z.B. __ Pfennigkraut.

Wenn Du sie aber unbedingt beschichten willst: Wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege, sind die aus GFK. Dann solltest Du sie auch mit Polyesterharz neu beschichten können: Also mit Polyesterharz einstreichen und  und mit Sand panieren. Kannst Dir ja als Test mal so eine kleine Packung aus der KFZ-Ecke im Baumarkt besorgen (die benutzen sowas um Beulen auszubessern) und dann an einer Ecke üben, wo kein Wasser langläuft.

Andere Möglichkeit wären neue Schalen, ich denke das Modell gibt es noch. Dürfte aber nicht ganz billig werden. Ich glaub übrigens nicht, dass die Erde gleich abstürzt, wenn man die Schalen rausnimmt.

Lass uns wissen, wie es weitergeht/-ging...


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe Christiane, die Idee ist doch schon genial, macht das nichts, wenn Wasser über die Pflanzen läuft? ich bin ständig am __ Efeu beschneiden, weil das natürlich den Weg zum Wasser sucht, aber wenn diese großen Löcher schon mal weg wären!!!!! Naja, die Erde rutscht weg, wir haben gerade am Wochenende 2 Schalen abgehoben und eine riesengroße Sauerei gehabt, unterlegt erstmal mit Beton, damit sie stabil liegen. Das Wurzelwerk beweg einfach alles im laufe der Jahre. Unter der oberen Schale lebt eine Natter,da haben wir uns Beide nicht rangetraut. unter der 2 . Schale lebte oder lebt wieder eine kleine braune Maus, die das ganze Erdreich in die Schalen geschippt hat. Die ist erst einmal auf und davon.    Ich fahre morgen zum Baumarkt und gucke nach dem Harz, das wäre schon genial und __ Pfennigkraut besorge ich mir auch.  So toll, freu mich riesig über`s Mitdenken.  Sei lieb gegrüßt       Christiane


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Bitte um Entschuldigung.....Christine......sollte es heißen!!!!


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Servus Christiane



> Unter der oberen Schale lebt eine Natter,da haben wir uns Beide nicht rangetraut. unter der 2 . Schale lebte oder lebt wieder eine kleine braune Maus, die das ganze Erdreich in die Schalen geschippt hat.



Wenn du es mit deinem "Schönheitssinn" vereinbaren kannst, lass alles so wie es ist. Du hast Natur pur bei deinem Teich  und wie Eugen und Christine schon geschrieben, so schlimm sehen sie auch wieder nicht aus, Ich würde so "alte, modernde" Bachlaufschalen immer den neuen oder ausgebesserten vorziehen 
Pflanzen und Moose in die Ritzen oder auf die kahlen Stellen und es sieht fast wie ein natürliches Gewässer aus. Aber bitte dazu den Bachlauf/Pumpe abstellen 
Frage: hängt da auch ein Filter drann ?



> Manchmal denke, meine 5 Fische raus und alles der Natur überlassen.


 Als Naturteichfan würde ich diesen Schritt begrüßen


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Mann....sag bloß....Du hast einen teich ohne Fische????? Nur __ Kröten? Nur __ Molche..nur __ Frösche...nur __ Nattern __ Würmer und so? Erzähl..., meistens haben ja Teichbesitzer immer zu viele Fische. Ich hatte mir damals nur 2 angeschafft, so nach dem Motto, niemand soll niemals allein sein. Meine Beiden sind wirklich richtig dicke kumpel, der Rest ( 3 oder 5) sind Nachkommenschaft. Alle anderen Jungfische sind dem __ Graureiher und dem Eisvogel zum Opfer gefallen.  Ich stelle mal ein Bild vom Graureiher ein, das ist wirklich keine Atrappe.   Also ich habe mir nach "Blumenelse" sofort das Ganze nochmals angesehen und dachte...die hat Recht, alles ist verrutscht...offen und blöd. Also bin ich los und habe Steine gesucht und gefunden und die Ritzen damit ausgefüllt. Sieht schon 1000x besser aus. ich mag eigentlich diese Schalen auch nicht, aber damals war das halt der Renner. Auf jeden Fall bin ich total inspiriert und danke Euch allen für Euern Ansporn, ich bin auch absolut nicht für Neues, mag auch das Alte..... aber SCHÖN muß es sein.  Stelle die nächsten Tage  mal ein Bild vom Gestopften ein, morgen fahre ich erst einmal zum Baumarkt. Ihr seid alle SUPERSCHÄTZE!!!! Danke. Lieben Gruß  Christiane


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Lieber Digicat, da hängt nur so ein kleiner Filter dran ab und an....unten Steine und dann 2 Lagen Schaumgummi und ein Spültuch (Microfaser). Naja und die Bachlaufpumpe im Umlaufsystem, da ist ein dicker Schwamm drin, der ab und zu saubergemacht werden sollte. Habe nicht die wirkliche Obertechnik nin Betrieb. Ich lese hier überall mit großem Staunen und denke immer...... wie haben meine Fische das alles nur sooooo überlebt? Naja, bei kois denke ich, ist das schon sehr viel aufwendiger und überhaupt. Da gibt es an dem filter auch einen UV Filter, den benutze ich aber alle Jubeljahre mal, damit er nicht einrostet. Aber mein Wasser ist irgendwie nie so wie bei Euch allen, ich kann niemals den Grund sehen. Naja..ist ja auch kein Schwimmteich. Danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte         Christiane


----------



## Christi (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christine, also Deine Idee hat mich sooo inspiriert, daß ich gleich auf die Suche nach Steinen und bißchen Pflanzen gelaufen bin. Guck mal, ist doch schon besser oder?


----------



## HaMaKi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

ich kann Eugen, Helmut und Christine nur beipflichten: ich habe noch nie so natürlich aussehende Bachlaufschalen gesehen.

Es mag natürlich sein, dass die Optik auf den Fotos schöner rüberkommt als der Original-Blick.
Wenn die Schalen tatsächlich jedoch so aussehen, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist, würde ich's so lassen. Ich denke die Ecke, an der Du versuchsweise versucht hattest Steine anzukleben, wird bestimmt ebenfalls wieder mit __ Moos bewachsen. Und dem Vorschlag der Einbindung von Pflanzen und Steinen bist Du auch schon gefolgt. Mit etwas Geduld macht die Natur den Rest alleine 

Lieben Gruß   Marita


----------



## Christi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Hamaki, weißt Du, vielleicht habe ich nur den zuspruch gebraucht, plötzlich erscheint alles in einem anderen Licht. Heute habe ich noch paar Pflanzen gekauft, leider kein __ Pfennigkraut (hatten die nicht), aber morgen stopfe ich das Gekaufte noch zwischen die Steine. Diesen Poyacrylharz habe ich auch gekauft, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich das benutzen sollte. Es gibt auch schwarze Teichfolienklebetüllen. Tausche ich vielleicht um und klebe dahinein paar kleine Steine. Da muß ich noch mal in mich gehen. Danke Dir für Deinen Zuspruch. Manchmal traut man sich ja selbst in solchen Sachen nicht mehr, ob was ok oder nicht. Danke allen. Denke, ich werde es nicht neu und nicht ersetzen. Lieben Gruß und einen schönen Abend noch    Christiane


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

das ist eine gute Entscheidung, denn Dein Bachlauf ist sehr ansprechend gealtert, die moosige Patina steht ihm ausgesprochen gut. 

Ich habe diese hässlichen Bachlaufschalen leider auch und will sie seit Jahren schon ersetzen oder irgendwie anders gestalten. Auf eine so gelungene  Alterung wie bei Deinem Bachlauf kann ich hier auf Paros nicht hoffen, es ist zu heiß hier und zu trocken, da wächst kein __ Moos. Ich muss mir wohl etwas anderes einfallen lassen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Elfriede,

wachsen bei Euch vielleicht Sedum-Arten? Damit kann man auch eine Menge Ritzen und Spalten füllen


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christine,

verschiedene Sedumarten wachsen auch hier auf Paros, aber bei mir sind eigentlich keine Ritzen und Spalten zu kaschieren, da die hässlichen Bachlaufelemente komplett eingemauert sind. Der kleine Bachlauf dient nur der Wasserversorgung eines Außenbeckens und wirkt sich bei den hohen Temperaturen hier auf Paros eher ungünstig aus, also sollte ich besser überhaupt darauf verzichten und das Wasser anderweitig in das Becken führen.
Trotzdem Dank für den Denkanstoß, der mich motiviert, endlich nach einer Lösung oder einem Ersatz für den Bachlauf zu suchen.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Christi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe Elfriede,
habe mich riesig gefreut, eine Nachricht von oder aus Paros bekommen zu haben. Ich weiß gar nicht, wo das ist, klingt weit weg. 
Weißt Du, die Idee von Christine mit Polyesterharz die kahlen Stellen zu verschmieren hat mich weiter Ideen entwickeln lassen. Habe mir ja gestern so einen Topf gekauft. Allerdings ist das glaube ich transparent. Nun gibt es in Dosen (habe ich gesehen in der Aquarastikecke), daß es in Dosen flüssige schwarze Teichfolie gibt, eigentlich zum verkleben von Folie glaube ich. Aber ich glaube, ich tausche heute den Harz um und kaufe diese Dose. Mit einer kleinen Menge schwarzer Masse will ich versuchen, da vielleicht Sand und kleine kieselsteine einzubringen und vielleicht kann man das Streichen oder mit den Händen (Gummihandschuhe) so irgendwie aufbringen. Ich glaube, daß das besser wäre, habe ja schon mit transparentem Silikon da rumgewurschelt. Und genau das sieht jetzt so blöd aus. 
Prbieren geht über studieren. Sei lieb gegrüßt        Christiane


----------



## Christi (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe Elfriede, da bin ich nochmals, 
gerade hatte ich die Idee zu gucken ob Du vielleicht Fotos eingestellt hast von Deinem Teich ....siehe da, ich bin fündig geworden. Wie wunder-wunderschön. Habe mir somit gerade ein bißchen griechische Athmosphäre in meine Küche geholt. Habe leider auf all den schönen Bildern den Bauchlauf nicht erkennen können, aber vielleicht kannst Du tatsächlich irgendwie mit Farbe, Sand oder Kieseln da rumexperimentieren. Du hast keine Fische drin gell? Auf jeden Fall sind Deine Seerosen ein Traum. Und die Landschaft drumrum erst. 

Lieben Gruß  Christiane


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

Paros ist eine der Kykladeninseln, wie auch Mykonos, Naxos, Santorin und einige mehr, die Dir vielleicht bekannt sind. Paros liegt etwa auf halber Strecke zwischen Athen und Kreta, also schon weit im Süden.

Meinem Bachlauf versuche ich beim Fotografieren  tunlichst auszuweichen, deshalb konntest Du ihn auf meinen Teichbildern auch nicht entdecken. Viel ist Dir dadurch aber nicht entgangen, denn er ist wirklich keine Augenweide, springt aber zum Glück durch seine Verbauung nicht sofort ins Auge. Ich hätte kein Problem damit, wenn  in den Schalen irgendwelche Pflanzen dauerhaft wachsen würden. Leider ist mein Wasser aber viel zu warm und zu nährstoffarm für __ Brunnenkresse, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Bachminze und ähnliche Pflanzen, die im Norden gerne an Bachläufen wachsen. Zwar habe ich wieder frische Pflanzen nach Paros mitgebracht um einen allerletzten Versuch damit zu machen, aber groß ist meine Hoffnung nicht, dass sie wachsen und die unschönen Schalen gnädig zudecken werden. Nun, man kann halt nicht alles haben, dafür entschädigt mich das völlig problemlose Wachstum der Seerosen, die Du in meinem Album gesehen hast.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Christi (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe Elfriede, sei doch mal so mutig, schau hin und mach ein Foto für uns von Deinem Bachlauf?  Vielleicht hätte dann einer eine Idee. Also mit meinem Bin ich nun richtig zufrieden. Habe wirklich alle Ritzen zugestopft und Pflänzchen reingesetzt. 

Lieben Gruß  Christiane


----------



## Elfriede (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe Christiane,

Deine Aufforderung zur Mutprobe kommt zu spät, denn bereits gestern hat mein Mann damit begonnen den Bachlauf freizulegen, der in eine gemörtelte Steinmauer integriert ist. Auch eine neue Wasserführung zum kleinen Teich ist bereits in Arbeit, denn bisher floss das Wasser aus einer Art Brunnen (gemauert) in die oberste Teichschale.

Ein älteres Foto aus 2008 habe ich gefunden auf dem der Bachlauf allerdings mehr zu ahnen als zu sehen ist, sowie eines, das einen Teil der Bachlaufschalen zeigt.

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Schalen zur Gänze herausnehmen oder nur verändern werde, denn praktisch sind die Schalen ja, sie sind wirklich dicht. Vielleicht decke ich sie auch ab um auch die Wassererwärmung zu unterbinden. Morgen bin ich mit den Stemmarbeiten dran, vielleicht fällt mir dabei eine ansprechende Lösung ein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Christi (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Liebe Elfriede, wie schön, von Dir zu hören.
Habe die Bilder gleich angesehen...mit den Augen alles abgesucht...aber ich sehe sie wirklich nicht Deine Schalen. Beide Bilder sind auf jeden Fall ganz toll und zeigen, wie schön Du es hast in jeder Ecke Deines Paradieses.

Weißt Du was mir noch eingefallen ist? Ich kenne zwar Deine Schalen nicht, aber man kann ganz gut Kieselsteine auf Silikon kleben, mühsam, da pro Punkt ein Stein, aber es hatte sich gelohnt. Das hatte ich vor Jahren mal  gemacht, da hatte ich so einen kleinen Fertigteich (Schale). Mich hatte der schwarze Rand immer gestört und da bin ich damals auf die Idee mit dem Acryl oder Silikon gekommen, den Rand mit den Steinen zu bekleben. Vielleicht würde das helfen, bei mir jedenfalls sah das wirklich gut aus. Vielleicht kannst Du ja diese großene tollen Steine bearbeiten, so daß ein paar kleine Brocken abfallen. Solltest Du Fische haben, müßte es glaube ich trinkwasserfest sein. Also irgendwie halt frei von Lösungsmitteln. Wenn Du etwas brauchst, was es dort nicht gibt, schick ich es Dir. Sei lieb gegrüßt und gute Ideen zu Deinem aufgebrochenen Bachlauf


----------



## Elfriede (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,

wahrscheinlich hast Du  die Bachlaufschalen, sie sind ident mit Deinen Bachlaufelementen, einfach durch die weiße Farbe und den Einbau in die Natursteinmauer nicht wiedererkannt, außerdem fehlt bei mir das lange Element, also das eigentliche Bachlaufstück, weshalb bei mir die Bezeichnung Bachlauf wohl eine maßlose Übertreibung darstellt.

Heute kam ich nicht zur Arbeit mit Hammer und Stemmeisen, ich hatte Besuch aus der Heimat und ließ mich ganz gerne von der Arbeit abhalten, wenn auch meine Gedanken immer wieder bei meinem Bachlauf landeten.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass sich mit Acryl oder Silikon kleine Steine aufbringen ließen, aber eigentlich mag ich Natur nicht vortäuschen wo sie nicht ist und nicht sein kann. Dein Bachlauf gefällt mir nur deshalb so gut, weil er so natürlich gealtert ist und  das feuchte Milieu der Umgebung so gut spürbar macht. Da ich so etwas hier nicht haben kann, habe ich mir überlegt, die Künstlichkeit der Bachlaufschalen eher noch zu unterstreichen und die Schalen eventuell mit  Weißzement ( wegen der Hitze ) neu und breiter zu gestalten, ihnen also mehr Raum in der Natursteinmauer zu geben. 

Danke jedenfalls für Deine Überlegungen, sie haben mir sehr geholfen, da ich jetzt zumindest die Richtung erkannt habe in die ich gehen will. Im Moment läuft das Wasser bereits über die neue Zuleitung, also kann ich mir genügend Zeit lassen für eine endgültige Entscheidung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## schilfgrün (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Bachlaufschalen neu beschichten?*

Hallo Christiane,
laß Deinen Bachlauf ruhig weiter so altern - er sieht schön aus und kann mit den vorherigen Tipp`s nur besser aussehen (zumindest mein Bestreben - je natürlicher, desto schöner ) Oder verlierst Du bereits Wasser - ist mir bei einem Natursteinbachlauf passiert .
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------

